# Echo Wish List



## LaraAmber

I thought it might be good to separate out a wish list of new features from the general impressions thread.

Today I sent back feedback that I would love it if Echo integrated with home security systems that are on WiFi (think AT&T and Xfinity systems) so if you yell out "Alexa Emergency" it would be the same as hitting the "emergency dispatch" button on the tablet.  Of course that would require some agreements between vendors, but I could see that working to both of their advantages.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great idea for a thread, Lara!

My wishes are more basic...  I want to be able to play the audiobooks in my Fire library.  And print from the app.  And have it add things to my calendar.

Betsy


----------



## SandraMiller

I want to be able to add longer lists, while I'm planning dinner for the week.  Something like,

"Alexa, listen.  Add onions to my shopping list.  Add chicken to my shopping list.  Add sour cream to my shopping list.  Add cheese to my shopping list.  Add potatoes to my shopping list. Done."

And then have all of those items on my shopping list.  (It'd be even better if I could just say Add x, without saying shopping list, but that might already work--haven't tried it)  I get tired of saying Alexa each time and waiting that second for the music to dim.

I was just listening to Weird Al sing First World Problems, and it strikes me that this is definitely worth of the title.  I'm a whiner


----------



## D/W

Those are all great ideas!

I have a few wishes of my own:

inform us of Echo function enhancements and new features via Echo app updates
multiple voice reminders integrated with a calendar feature (examples: board meeting at 11 a.m.; take meds at 2 p.m.)
a more efficient way to delete "cards" in the app & the ability to delete multiple cards at once
Echo app for Windows Phone 8.1
allow for multiple timers/alarms with labels so we know why the timer/alarm went off
ability to delete TuneIn favorites & fix bugs with that part of the Echo app


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Y'all are sending these ideas to the Mighty Zon as well as sharing here, right?


----------



## Tripp

SandraMiller said:


> (It'd be even better if I could just say Add x, without saying shopping list, but that might already work--haven't tried it)


I think this might already be programmed in. Yesterday I started asking Alexa to add dishwasher soap to my list. I started by saying, "Alexa add dishwasher schtope..." and then stopped because I mangled the word. Before I went further, Alex's said that she put dishwasher show on my shopping list. So even though I didn't finish the command, she added it to my list... and I had to remove it because there is no such thing as a dishwasher show. LOL


----------



## SandraMiller

Tripp said:


> I think this might already be programmed in. Yesterday I started asking Alexa to add dishwasher soap to my list. I started by saying, "Alexa add dishwasher schtope..." and then stopped because I mangled the word. Before I went further, Alex's said that she put dishwasher show on my shopping list. So even though I didn't finish the command, she added it to my list... and I had to remove it because there is no such thing as a dishwasher show. LOL


Hey awesome! I'll give that a shot tomorrow.

I was adding stuff to the list for the Superbowl today, and I asked Alexa to add dip. She misunderstood me apparently, because when I got to the supermarket Depp was on my list. I told my husband if he saw Johnny to grab him, because Alexa thought we needed him


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can difinitely just say *Add Rice* and she'll add it to the list (or whatever item you designate). Also if you say something like *Add go to library* or *Call Betty* she'll add it to the to-do list without saying "to-do."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So -- it knows nouns from verbs, in general. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SandraMiller said:


> I was adding stuff to the list for the Superbowl today, and I asked Alexa to add dip. She misunderstood me apparently, because when I got to the supermarket Depp was on my list. I told my husband if he saw Johnny to grab him, because Alexa thought we needed him


*snort*


----------



## PurplePanda999

I would like to be able to download a male voice, preferably with an English accent.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

PurplePanda999 said:


> I would like to be able to download a male voice, preferably with an English accent.


As I understand it, it's easier to keep the physical size small with a male voice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> As I understand it, it's easier to keep the physical size small with a male voice.


But it probably claims to be bigger than it is.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> But it probably claims to be bigger than it is.


Tsk, tsk, tsk. Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sure Ann was referring to the "one who got away" stories fisher*men* tell....


Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> But it probably claims to be bigger than it is.


I left that one wide open, didn't I?


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sure Ann was referring to the "one who got away" stories fisher*men* tell....
> 
> 
> Betsy


Suuuuure she was.


----------



## Lcthulou

I want to see Alexa integrated more tightly into Amazon's Ecosystem- I'd like to see it play from Audible or stream directly to the Fire TV (Or act as the voice remote).

Other than that I use it during the day to stream podcasts and would like a "Skip" function, or to be able to play earlier episodes of a podcast without pairing it via Bluetooth.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> I left that one wide open, didn't I?


Yeah . . . pretty much . . . . .


----------



## Andra

I'd like to have the Echo loop an album/playlist so it will play all night or until I say stop.
And since we have two of the now, I'd really like to choose my own wake word, or at least have a few other options.  It's weird to call both of them the same name.


----------

